# Ethernet Frames



## JJMax (1. Sep 2010)

Hallo,

Ich arbeite gerade an einem Projekt und möchte in einen FPGA einen Ethernet-Core implementieren. Dieser stammt von der Firma Gaisler und verwendet IEEE 802.3. Die Hardware-Seite ist auch schon großteils fertig und ich würde gerne versuchen ob die Daten richtig am PC ankommen bzw. ob Daten vom PC richtig empfangen werden. Leider habe ich mit der PC-Seite eher weniger Erfahrung. Ich habe bereits gelesen dass es mit Raw-Sockes möglich sein soll Ethernet Frames nach IEEE 802.3 zu senden/empfangen, finde aber keine genaue Anleitung. Könnte mir vl. jemand von euch helfen? (Finde kein gutes Tutorial oder ähnliches)

Danke


----------



## Empire Phoenix (1. Sep 2010)

In java gibt es soweit ich weiß keine Raw-Sockets, entweder tcp oder udp alles andere ist nicht möglich.


----------



## JJMax (1. Sep 2010)

Gibt es keine Möglichkeit einfache Ethernet-Frames zu senden? Im Notfall muss ich es mit C++ machen, mir wäre aber Java aufgrund der plattformunabhängigkeit lieber...


----------



## Empire Phoenix (1. Sep 2010)

Nene gibt bestimmt dafür irget eine Bibliothek, wollte damit nur andeuten, das es nicht standart java ist und wenn nicht zufällig hier jemand mit so einem plugin arbeitet wenig hoffnung auf eine ausführliche hilfe besteht. Damit wollte ich keineswegs sagen das es nicht geht oder du es nicht versuchen solltest.

Aber ich kann dir noch Wireshark empfehlen, wenn es nur zum testen  benötigt wird, kein Grund dann ein eigenes Programm zu schreiben.


----------



## tuxedo (2. Sep 2010)

Mit JPCAP kannst du afaik die Frames wenigstens lesen. Ob man damit auch Daten senden kann weiß ich nciht.

- Alex


----------

